# Happy Birthday to iFish



## redact (Mar 30, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY IFIST IFISH


so you're old enough to drive now...
wanna play frogger?


----------



## azntiger (Mar 30, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!    
Now don't do drugs.


----------



## Dialexio (Mar 30, 2011)

Happy birthday, you otaku-wannabe. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here's a cake I felt was appropriate for this occasion.


----------



## Slyakin (Mar 30, 2011)

I MISS YOU iFISH!


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 30, 2011)

Happy b-day!!!


----------



## Pyrmon (Mar 30, 2011)

*HAPPY B-DAY FELLOW CANADIAN!!!*


----------



## KingdomBlade (Mar 30, 2011)

Cookiez Time!


----------



## gifi4 (Mar 30, 2011)

Happy birthday, enjoy this cake that was made specifically for a Little Big Planet loving iFish.
It's a novelty cake W00T!!





Hmm, a second cake could do you good =)


----------



## lolzed (Mar 30, 2011)

Happy bithday iFish, and for your birthday resolution, sleep early >:


----------



## iFish (Mar 30, 2011)

Haha. Thanks everybody. Love the cakes. 
Lolzed: NEVER! 

Nobody eat Dialexio's cake. It isn't Kosher! 
It's also made from my children


----------



## rockstar99 (Mar 30, 2011)

Happy Birthday iFish!


----------



## geoflcl (Mar 30, 2011)

Oh, iFish Day. It's that time of year again. 

Have a good one, my favorite fish!


----------



## iFish (Mar 30, 2011)

geoflcl said:
			
		

> Oh, iFish Day. It's that time of year again.
> 
> Have a good one, my favorite fish!


Are there other fish in your life!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(I'll still love you. POLOGMY IS OKAY WITH ME GEO!)


----------



## Scott-105 (Mar 30, 2011)

Happy birthday


----------



## iFish (Mar 30, 2011)

Scott-105 said:
			
		

> Happy birthday


----------



## geoflcl (Mar 30, 2011)

iFish said:
			
		

> (I'll still love you. *POLOGMY* IS OKAY WITH ME GEO!)



And for that terrible butchering of the word "polygamy", I give your your iFish Day present:

A _polygmy_ marmoset!


----------



## iFish (Mar 30, 2011)

geoflcl said:
			
		

> iFish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IT ISN'Y MY FAULT MY MOM DROPPED ME AS A BABY


----------



## p1ngpong (Mar 30, 2011)

Happy birthday.


----------



## raulpica (Mar 30, 2011)

Happy hrthday, fishy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope you have a great one


----------



## iFish (Mar 30, 2011)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Happy birthday.


Love you too sexy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks p1ngy! 
Raulpica is a ninja. But thanks nonetheless!


----------



## metamaster (Mar 30, 2011)

Happy birthday


----------



## Dylan (Mar 30, 2011)

happy birthday mang


----------



## KingdomBlade (Mar 30, 2011)

Dylan said:
			
		

> happy birthday mang



And for that terrible butchering of the word man, here's what I'm giving to iFish:

A sign with the word _mang_ in it from China!


----------



## Zetta_x (Mar 30, 2011)

Happy Birthday Ifish!

Wtf is this in the title. "8=====D~~~~~~~~ "?


----------



## Raika (Mar 30, 2011)

Happy wankday according to the you-know-what in the title. :3

I kid, I kid, happy birthday you silly lump of fish.


----------



## outgum (Mar 30, 2011)

Happy Womb Release Day IFish


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 30, 2011)

Happy birthday, even if I don't know you too much. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It's also ProtoKun7's birthday today. Anyways, happy birthday!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 30, 2011)

iFish said:
			
		

> Haha. Thanks everybody. Love the cakes.
> Lolzed: NEVER!
> 
> Nobody eat Dialexio's cake. It isn't Kosher!
> It's also made from my children


If you have children maybe it's just as well they can't do anything now.


----------



## Zorua (Mar 30, 2011)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Veho (Mar 30, 2011)

Happy B-day, Fish!


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 30, 2011)

Happy birthday mercluke!


----------



## Depravo (Mar 30, 2011)

Happy iBirthday.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 30, 2011)

CA519705950 said:
			
		

> Happy birthday mercluke!


Wait, what?


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Mar 30, 2011)

happy birthday


----------



## redact (Mar 30, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> CA519705950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it signifies our excitement over ifish's birthday


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 30, 2011)

mercluke said:
			
		

> Zetta_x said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought it was a mthrnite smiley. That looks exactly like a mthrnite smiley. Which means mthrnite looks like a OH MY G-


----------



## FireGrey (Mar 30, 2011)

iHappy Fishday


----------



## Ikki (Mar 30, 2011)

I already left you a comment but hell, happy birthday!
And happy birthday to ProtoKun too!


----------



## iFish (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks guys. It really makes me feel good seeing all this. 
Not looking forward to birthday beats though. :|

Oh well. I guess I'll say "Happy Birthday ProtoKun7!!!"


----------



## Nobunaga (Mar 30, 2011)

Happy B-Day!!!


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 30, 2011)

happy birthday

i have an announcement!


Spoiler: Announcement!



i have never heard of you


----------



## AsPika2219 (Mar 30, 2011)

Happy birthday iFish and Protokun7!


----------



## The Pi (Mar 30, 2011)

Happy birthday Magikarp


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Mar 30, 2011)

HAPPY FREAKIN BIRTHDAY


----------



## L-Lawliet (Mar 30, 2011)

Have a birthday.


----------



## DarkShinigami (Mar 30, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> HAPPY FREAKIN BIRTHDAY


happy birthday ifish i wish i was as awesome as this guy and made an iCake.


----------



## Dangy (Mar 30, 2011)

Happy birthday.

I got you an iPad 2. 



Spoiler



lolnot

BUT I MADE YOU CAKE.


----------



## iFish (Mar 30, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> HAPPY FREAKIN BIRTHDAY



Best. Cake. Ever.


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 30, 2011)

Happy birthday seriously, this time.


----------



## MDFang (Mar 30, 2011)

I have no cake, but I can give you my eternal love if that's good enough?


----------



## haflore (Mar 30, 2011)

how did i miss this before!?

Happy birthday Magi-iFish!


----------



## BoxShot (Mar 30, 2011)

Hmm missed this earlier. Happy Birthday you fishy person.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 30, 2011)

pokefreak2008 said:
			
		

> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Truly like Apple products. Underneath the sweet superficial coating you realise all you've got is a...dish of some sort.


----------



## paced98 (Mar 31, 2011)

Happy Birthday!!!!!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Mar 31, 2011)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## mameks (Mar 31, 2011)

*steals friend's laptop to say Happy Birthday Fish* :3


----------



## bnwchbammer (Mar 31, 2011)

Happy late birthday person I occasionally talk to on Steam.


----------



## Hakoda (Mar 31, 2011)

Happy Birthday iFish!


----------



## zuron7 (Mar 31, 2011)

Happy belated birthday, apple fanboy!


----------



## Splych (Mar 31, 2011)

damn i am late 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



happy birthdaay fishy !


----------



## YayMii (Apr 3, 2011)

DAMN I MISSED YOUR BIRTHDAY 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I have a reasonable excuse though. I was away, on vacation.
WELL HAPPY LATE BIRTHDAY, BUD.


----------



## Snorlax (Apr 3, 2011)

Happy birthday baby.


----------

